# Boer goat pigment under the tail?



## robin4

I heard a lady talking about being disqualified from a show because there was not enough pigment under the tail. Can anyone explain this and maybe show pictures. 

Thanks


----------



## BRBG7

Boers should have dark pigment under their tail. A goat can get disqualified if they don't have enough dark pigment. I think they need to have at least 75% dark pigment under their tails or they can be Dq.


----------



## Littlevohn

Yes but why?


Tavon M. Whalen


----------



## nancy d

It has to do with ultra violet rays. The more pigmentation the less chance of developing skin cancer.
Same with head & ear pigmentation.
The ABGA rules are mostly from S Africa, where Boers have been raised a whole lot longer than the US.
Every rule has to do with a legitimate reason.


----------



## robin4

It' s a little upsetting. I have this scruffy little wether with almost %100 pigmentation, on the other hand I have an awesome buckling with maybe %50 if he is lucky.


----------



## nancy d

How old is your buckling? A lot of times it comes in after awhile.
Some of my favorite does don't qualify for the show ring for one reason or another.


----------



## DMSMBoers

I also have some does an even some babies that will not make it to the show ring. You win some an you lose some. Depending on his age like Nancy said he could still darken up. They also lose some of their pigmentation during the winter,


----------



## robin4

nancy d said:


> How old is your buckling? A lot of times it comes in after awhile.
> Some of my favorite does don't qualify for the show ring for one reason or another.


The little buckling is 3 weeks old....... The little scruffy buck that is going to the freezer has almost %100 pigmentation and is 6 months old.

So is there a list of qualifications I can read about? I read everything the ABGA has on their website and never read anything about pigmentation.


----------



## SalteyLove

ABGA discusses pigmentation in the breed standard: http://abga.org/page.php?pageid=8

Hope that helps!


----------



## robin4

SalteyLove said:


> ABGA discusses pigmentation in the breed standard: http://abga.org/page.php?pageid=8
> 
> Hope that helps!


Yes, I see that know....I must have skipped over it the first time. I have a lot to learn about the show ring. A lot of the terms made to sense to me. Thanks


----------

